
Show HN: Alt Coin Tracker – VueJS - loueed
https://alttrack.github.io/
======
sanefive
Quite useful and minimalist. If I may suggest an improvement, the tool would
be better with the option to show the latest price graph for each currency.

~~~
loueed
I plan to add a very small graph, just to indicate each coins direction. At
some point, I'd like to be able to click on a coin and see detailed graphs and
other information, news & tweets about the coin maybe.

